

Inferring Canada's hockey-watching from water usage data - _delirium
http://blog.canoe.ca/canoedossier/2010/03/09/portrait_of_a_nation_peeing

======
jmackinn
This is a really cool graph to see. The gold medal hockey game was the most
watched television event in Canadian history by far with 80% (26.5 million
people) of the country watching some part of the game. I'm sure that just
about every water utility in the country has a very similar graph for water
usage on that day.

------
Kliment
Great work. I'm seeing an analogy here between this and cryptanalysis using
power consumption data.

------
olalonde
Does anyone have a link to the full size image?

~~~
rpledge
[http://www.patspapers.com/blog/item/what_if_everybody_flushe...](http://www.patspapers.com/blog/item/what_if_everybody_flushed_at_once_Edmonton_water_gold_medal_hockey_game/)

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm bemused to observe that this was essentially the plot of _Flushed Away_.

